# Orchideen Zauber - Grugapark Essen - Germany



## Hakone (May 17, 2015)

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/2015/05/16/orchideen-zauber-grugapark-essen/


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

Awesome photos - Thank you.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 17, 2015)

Great photo tour...thanks!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting all those photos. Were all those Cyps and stenoglottis for sale!?!?


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for posting all those photos. Were all those Cyps and stenoglottis for sale!?!?



Yes Sir


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2015)

I'm jealous, I wish we had such sales here.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2015)

nice stuff


----------

